# bio digester



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

can anyone please tell me where i can buy one of these septic tanks and if known the approx. cost and sizes available. many thanks.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheapest solution is to build your own with blocks - any small builder for a 'fossa septica' andy they will give you a quote as its a job they do all the time. Fibreglass ones are available but to my mind don't suit PT conditions well. It helps anyway if they are a bit 'leaky' - plant a nice palm tree nearby and you will never need to empty it !

Klargester are imported here and you can find the nearest distributor via their .com or with an email


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most builders merchants will sell preformed fiberglass or plastic tanks but as Mr Bife says far cheaper to have one made, sizes are specific to number of bathrooms, people etc and unless your replacing existing should require permission and if for +10 people also reguire registering with your Regional water Board, unless it runs to main sewage but then you wouldn't reguire a fosse


----------



## grahamb (Sep 8, 2011)

Klargester units become unreliable after around two years. A Micro Station is far better! G


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

grahamb said:


> Klargester units become unreliable after around two years. A Micro Station is far better! G


What is a Micro Station, web search tells me its software!


----------



## grahamb (Sep 8, 2011)

A Micro station d'Epuration is what you seek.


----------

